# Amicalola Bowhunters' 30th Annual Bowhunters Rendezvous



## j.reagan (Jun 4, 2012)

This Saturday, 6/9, is Amicalola Bowhunters 30th Annual Bowhunters Rendezvous. Sign in is 8:30-2:00. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 4, 2012)

I cant wait. Always a good time.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey ABHUNTER, You might want to warn the squirrels and trees I am STRICTLY using the BT this weekend.


----------



## jnix (Jun 5, 2012)

To dbell80 Big goon and bt = 150,thats my prediction!


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha Ha!!! lol!! 150!That would be great!!! The ol BTwas driven nails at camps last night. I know its a diiferent story on the range. 
Easy on the big goon thing, i'm on a diet. I prefer husky goon.


----------



## j.reagan (Jun 5, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> The ol BTwas driven nails at camps last night.


----------



## Big John (Jun 5, 2012)

Man wish I could make it.. just to see how that BT will go.... I know when I tryed for the 1st time bruised and bloody lip is what I came off the range with... Wish you better luck than that...


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm telling you guys, I am awesome. It'll be worth the trip just to watch. lol!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 5, 2012)

take that trigger and put it up until hunting season.  bt is the only way to fly...after you master it, THEN go to the trigger


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 6, 2012)

I added the shoot to this weekend's post - 323 Archery Page


----------



## j.reagan (Jun 6, 2012)

Address for GPS: 10 Casandra Lane Dawsonville, Ga 30534


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 6, 2012)

Fixed the address


----------



## abhunter (Jun 7, 2012)

Just a reminder:
30 targets, Trophy classes will be $15, Money Classes $20
Resgis. 8:30 till 2:00

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## t8ter (Jun 7, 2012)

yall b n trouble,dbell got a new release today.


----------



## KPreston (Jun 8, 2012)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!*

dbell needs something!  Last Sunday in Ky. The trees were even scared!!!!!!!!!----KP---


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, the more $$$ ya spend the better ya shoot!! 

KP- that was all Leon. He worked on my bow. It couldn't of been me!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 8, 2012)

what you guys need is a clock...temps aren't going to be bad...c'mon out and see the ab hunter  i might even bring my camera and make you a gon star, lol


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 8, 2012)

Geez, my life would be complete if i could win a sweet clock like that!


----------



## t8ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Jmoon put on a clinic on us today even with two 5's!


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Good shootin Mr. Moon!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 9, 2012)

What did he shoot. I know I shot from the blue stake this time, and it was like the regular white stake distances. From what I could figure. There were 3 targets over 47, and there were 10 targets over 41 yds. With some variation to my figuring of course.
And several of those were dag blasted turkeys. They were only about 35 for me, but I heard it was like death to shoot them from the white stake. 

I had fun. When will the scores be posted.


----------



## abhunter (Jun 10, 2012)

We would like to thanks everyone for coming out.
We had 84 shooters, we was blessed with great weather.
Jay shot 314-16 with 2-5s awesome that was shooting unknown. Mitchell  shot 340-20 great shooting known .
The  scores are up on website: amicalolabowhunters.com
note jay's score is in correct on website already contacted our webmaster, said he would correct this afternoon. 
Thanks Again

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 10, 2012)

that young whipper snapper, mike crowe, clocked us and won the clock, lol!! ..it was tough and long, i counted around 16 folks that didn't finish or didn't hand in their score cards.  it was the rendezvous..the turkeys didn't hurt me as much as the up hill shots.  i got 4 fives in 6 targets, most all on the up hill side..enjoyed it though..larry set a good one.  i'm glad it wasn't hot.


----------

